
Linux distro review: Intel’s own Clear Linux OS - caution
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/02/linux-distro-review-intels-own-clear-linux-os/
======
crispinb
Largely concur with the review - Clear Linux is surprisingly polished, the
performance boosts are noticeable and the stateless aspect is confidence-
inspiring, but it just requires a bit too much manual intervention to be a
replacement for something like Ubuntu or Fedora (which I don't think is its
immediate aim, so that's fine).

The biggest practical problem for me was the relative paucity of available
software (and sometimes difficulty of discovering which bundles to install). I
frequently had to go through the old "download - configure - make - make
install - discover missing dependencies - swear" routine, and I guess I lack
the patience for that these days.

Much software that is available is in the form of snap packages, which
somewhat reduces Clear's performance benefit, as they're often very slow to
launch.

